# how hard is it to actually get work here in Australia



## louiseb

Before i start i would like you to know I am working after allot of hard work and allot of expense, so i find a few people working in the medical industry who have so much experience in other fields, technicians, Drivers HGV, mechanics, nurses ( they work as carers) and engineers. I asked why they didnt work in there own field of profession and there answers were simple

1. Australia dont recognize there qualifications they have gained in there own countries.
2. there required to obtain more certificates from Australia which is costing them an awful lot of money which they dont have until they get work, makes sense.
3. once they do gain the certificates required no one will employ them until they have gained experience and most times they require the experience from Australia. 
4, now this area bothered me allot, racism people wont employ them because of there race......

So i took on a task of applying for a security officer, now i have had 12 years with full experience and qualifications in this field, so i applied to a few companies here in W/A for positions they had advertised, there answer was blunt and to the point
1. i need more qualifications, WTHell i worked with the police force up till last year in the security department and the hospital, not even 1 year has passed without experience. 
2. I need to gain experience in a company in Australia for 6 months before i am even considered..... i cannot work voluntary because of the risk,s involved
3, As i am a female i wouldnt be considered for the majority of positions due the fact that they are lets say a little high risk and certain areas of the jobs advertised are basically aimed at the male population...... 

My topic here is this does this happen to allot of people, are you working in a job totally out of your profession.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Louise (long time since we last chatted)
My fiancée is experiencing the same thing her teaching qualifications are all getting re-assessed. She also has to do an English test despite the fact that her English is better than the person who requested the test as well as that she studied to teach English and average scores were in the 90% range. hhmm
She is now applying for jobs as a cleaner (nothing wrong with honest work) which is a bit disappointing for her given that she spent 4 years at university studying to be a teacher and 3 years teaching.


----------



## louiseb

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Louise (long time since we last chatted)
> My fiancée is experiencing the same thing her teaching qualifications are all getting re-assessed. She also has to do an English test despite the fact that her English is better than the person who requested the test as well as that she studied to teach English and average scores were in the 90% range. hhmm
> She is now applying for jobs as a cleaner (nothing wrong with honest work) which is a bit disappointing for her given that she spent 4 years at university studying to be a teacher and 3 years teaching.


Ah this is so annoying here in Australia good hard working people with excellent qualifications having to take jobs so way out of there academic training. So sad.


----------



## robboat

Go to go where the work is.....simple as that.

If your previous experience is not getting the work then learn, grow and change.

I am Australian educated, 55 years and I still take learning courses to enhance my skills.

You never stop learning.....and you will be surprised where it can take you....


----------



## louiseb

robboat said:


> Go to go where the work is.....simple as that.
> 
> If your previous experience is not getting the work then learn, grow and change.
> 
> I am Australian educated, 55 years and I still take learning courses to enhance my skills.
> 
> You never stop learning.....and you will be surprised where it can take you....


Tell me and others in the same situation why should a person entering the country with excellent qualifications have to find a more less achieved job because there years of study and a n excellent academic background is not recognized here. Everywhere in the world qualifications are recognized and appreciated here it seems if you dont pay you dont get and once you do get the requirements its very hard to get a job unless you have experience. Please don't take me wrong but as an Australian citizen you are offered courses free foreigners have to pay a fortune and this is very difficult for families who are struggling.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I'm with Louise on this one. my fiancée is having difficulty getting any job factory, cleaning to name a couple. One look at her resume and you see a professional person and she is now really spelling out the fact that her degree is not recognized in Australia to avoid the over qualified tag.


----------



## Engaus

Free courses? I'd love to know where they are. I certainly had to pay a pretty penny to become qualified! My qualification is on the SOL list and it's hard enough for me to find a job let alone someone that is foreign!!


----------



## Engaus

And I'll also add that if I went to the uk my qualifications would not be recognized and id have to pay a hefty amount to become qualified. It's not just australia.


----------



## robboat

louiseb said:


> Please don't take me wrong but as an Australian citizen you are offered courses free foreigners have to pay a fortune and this is very difficult for families who are struggling.


I believe you have to "learn to earn"....
I estimate I have spent more than $100,000 on my personal education and training....nothing is ever really "free", just subsidised....even here in Australia as a citizen.
And then you pay much higher tax (45%) on the earnings you make because you get paid better.....

I can understand the frustration of migrants who come with strong professional backgrounds.
My friend's wife is a qualified dentist overseas....but unable to practise here until she completes a university course.
But she earns more here as a dental assistant than she ever did as a dentist in her home country.
It really comes back to training standards, business/industry practises and insurance of the different countries.

It all evens out in the end........


----------



## img68

It's hard for the Australians too and I am pretty sure that the global crisis soon will land here. So there is little space for overqualified migrants, even if their education, training and experience is better than those of the australians counterparts.


----------



## Aussieboy07

My fiancée
Just completed her first days work as a "volunteer" child care provider. She applied for a position at the same company a couple of days ago. Many promises made but I doubt it as the other "volunteers" are also not from western backgrounds


----------



## Liberty

bump..
Are things looking better? I'm interested in the ICT Industry, primarily (for the role of a Project Manager). I do not plan to apply for any jobs - just want to know how things are looking for the aspirants (in Apr 2014).


----------



## theaufi

Yeah, I would be curious to know as well. While my friends are recommending Australia to be a good destination. Can someone here in this forum please shed some light ? I am post grad in management from a reputed institute in this India & my wife is a qualified Dentist. Should I be even thinking of Australia? Please provide your inputs/ thoughts / experiences.


----------



## Moanah

I guess that is worldwide sort of problem.


----------



## Wonderer

theaufi said:


> Yeah, I would be curious to know as well. While my friends are recommending Australia to be a good destination. Can someone here in this forum please shed some light ? I am post grad in management from a reputed institute in this India & my wife is a qualified Dentist. Should I be even thinking of Australia? Please provide your inputs/ thoughts / experiences.


Hi,

Your friends may have strong connections or a supportive network. Your friends and you must be really lucky.

I am a postgraduate student from a reputable institution in Australia and am more than qualified in diverse fields, but I have no luck whatsoever. I am not saying it is a fact or justifying my experiences in here, but already established networks of certain people tend to help people of their own.


----------



## aircraftser

Wow this thread is an eye opener, I'm currently a student here thinking that it will be easy to get a job in Australia. I have so many foreign friends wanting to come to Australia on working holidays because it is easy to get jobs here. But i guess it's different kind of jobs huh


----------



## robboat

Just to give some perspective with a real life situation.

My daughter is almost 16 and wanted an out of school hours/weekend job.
She had no work experience or qualifications.

Nothing in the papers or online ads.....
Nothing from the applications to KFC, Subways, McDonalds, etc......
So she decided to go looking for work.

She dressed nicely and went shop to shop in our area for about 3 hours asking for any work.
She finally got a start in a nice dress shop as a trainee salesperson selling clothes.....complete with on the job training.

She has only been here 2 years and speaks English with an accent. 
But she does have persistence............

Never give up!
Always ask for what you want.
If the first options do not work, then do something else.

Hope this helps.
Good luck!


----------



## Wonderer

robboat said:


> Just to give some perspective with a real life situation.
> 
> My daughter is almost 16 and wanted an out of school hours/weekend job.
> She had no work experience or qualifications.
> 
> Nothing in the papers or online ads.....
> Nothing from the applications to KFC, Subways, McDonalds, etc......
> So she decided to go looking for work.
> 
> She dressed nicely and went shop to shop in our area for about 3 hours asking for any work.
> She finally got a start in a nice dress shop as a trainee salesperson selling clothes.....complete with on the job training.
> 
> She has only been here 2 years and speaks English with an accent.
> But she does have persistence............
> 
> Never give up!
> Always ask for what you want.
> If the first options do not work, then do something else.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Good luck!


It is a very good real-life example, indeed. It demonstrates persistence.

However, based on my thread readings, I can see there are many senior members. I am unsure of their age, but I do not think they are 16, or even less than 25. Having said that, their body functions / health conditions are not the same as those of a teenager.

Taking my profile, for example, I did try the door-knocking job seeking method in here. It did not work, unfortunately, for me. I do no think attitude, attire or communications were an issue. Now, do not take me wrong, please, but I do believe a young, attractive female lady will have greater chances of success using such method than a person in his / her 30s, 40s or 50s. Some of these senior members and myself go through depressive moments. Research demonstrates that teenagers are not fully exposed to the real life struggles such as depression, unemployment or being the bread-winner. Even drastic situations as suicide.

When I was in such age bracket (15-25), I do remember going through such adventures! I remember walking miles and miles under the snow to get myself to my job. My body is now worn out. Not my persistence, however.


----------



## robboat

Never give up......

If something is not working out - stop, look and *think*.....
"How can I make this happen...?"

And then go and do it.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Gursimran Kaur

Hello Louiseb,

I am from India and planning to pursue my higher education from Australia and work there. After reading your post, I have a doubt regarding my work opportunities now. How many years of minimum experience do the firms in Australia demand to secure a job? I have been consulting many professional agencies here in India who help students with abroad studies like The Chopras, etc. But I would like to know from you as well. Your comments will be of much help to me. Thank you.


----------



## TheCoolKoala

Many people expect that for some reason, they will arrive in Australia, and there will be 100s of companies calling them to offer big fat salaries, while they are sitting on the beach.
Why do you think it would be easier to succeed in Australia than any other country ?
To be realistic, and avoid disappointment, consider that you will have to start all over again from zero after you have moved to Aus. 
That is easier to achieve when you are younger, that is also why they encourage younger than 30 yo foreigners to migrate.
Yes there are people who somehow seem to manage well without facing any difficulty. They find a permanent job after 2 weeks only, they are not smarter than you, not more experienced or better educated than you, and the company even sponsors them. I know a few such people. 
Whatever. It doesn't mean they will always be more successful and happier than you.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

I myself is not practising the job that I have in my home country however, changes in my resume details, review on the current workforce, and read on how to present further myself when doing the interviews made a big difference to land on a permanent job here in Australia. I can say that do not give up, explore other options and work on what you can improve so that when the interview pops up, it will be easy.

Hope this helps..


----------



## Char Mesan

Hi,

I'm a professional resume writer and jobsearch trainer and also new to this forum.I worked for over five years in Employment Services as a consultant.

My advice for people moving to Australia from other countries whose qualifications aren't recognised here, is to not step too outside of the industry they have developed their high skills in. I've witnessed a few doctors and teachers etc feel they need to look for work as a cleaner (etc). But I urge these jobseekers to look for *related* jobs that gives them a foot in the door to the industry they know and love. E.g. Teachers could apply for teacher's aid or tutoring positions, doctors and nurses etc can attempt to gain work in a hospital or medical centre (albeit in a reduced capacity until they complete the requirements of a bridging course to gain appropriate qualification to work in that field in Australia).

The thing is to consider the skills they already have, and to find positions where their higher knowledge and skills is kept fresh.

The person doesn't have to take such a huge downward career step is what I'm encouraging.


----------



## Kirito

Bookmarked. This is an interesting topic.


----------



## Lindaa

I made the permanent move to Australia in May 2013 and had to take a job that was not related to my field of study at all. 

I have a Master's degree and am currently trying to finish my PhD, but found it very difficult to find any jobs in my profession (which is a very popular field with diverse job opportunities and new positions being posted daily). With regard to all the jobs I applied for (that I was qualified for, and over qualified for) I did not hear back from a single one.

To me, it has all been about networking. The job I got when I first moved here was within sales, and far from the field I've spent about 10 years studying/working within and have an excellent, recognized degree from. But you need to live, you need money, and I don't mind honest work while settling in a new country.

I NEVER gave up on my actual profession though, and nurtured connections with people within my field, attended social mixers etc. and made sure I was on the top of people's mind when a new opportunity came up. I would encourage anyone, immigrant or Australian, to do the same.

As a result I am now, 1,5 years later, finally starting to get to where I want to be. I still work in the sales job, but only part-time for some extra cash flow, and have been lucky to get several opportunities within my field of study (none full time though, all appointment based - but that is a general problem with my industry) and have recently been appointed a part-time position that I know will get me further in the door and really open up some opportunities for full time.

In general, my income while in Australia has dropped about 50% from what I had before I made the move. But then, money is not happiness (and the income in Norway is generally higher than the Australian).

I guess my advise is to expect that you will have to start over to a certain extent, but that does not mean you don't have valuable experience that will be appreciated. And to just be a bit smart about making connections - identify opportunities where you live and who you might want to get in touch with in order to get things back on track.

Never give up!


----------

